# Nook / Kindle Power Adapters



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm picking up a Nook Simple Touch today for my ereader collection.    Anyway, it doesn't come with a power adapter so does anyone know if my Kindle PW adapter will work okay with the Nook? I don't want to spend another ten dollars if I don't have to.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

If the Nook has the same micro USB  to USB cord ends, then the adaptor will work fine.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought it probably would work, but I just needed a little reassurance.    I'll find out for sure in a little while when I pick it up. Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Unless the B&N folks have done something peculiar with logic sensing on the UDB connectors, it should work fine. I recall at least on instance over the last few years where a company designed their cable/charger so as to prevent generic models from working right.

Mike


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

The Kindle adapter works great. Kindle is a little more feature-rich and intuitive, but the Nook is a very nice ereader. The screen is up there with the K3 and K4, which is to say it's a tad better than the Touch and PW. It's nice being able to touch and press page turn buttons depending on where your hands are. I like it.


----------

